# hildegard von Bingen best cd yet



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im very sold on the carpe diem record release, called of course vox cosmica this happen to be a superbe version of hildgard finest moments ,an amazing interpretation by Arianna Savall make this cd on heck of a gem, the instrumentation is compelling for the instrumental track, they happen to use tibetan signing bowls i have two of these at home.

Needless to says i love this album very mutch, this make me consider this the defenitive release of Bingen's works.If your looking for one heck of a cd.I would like to make a bold statement it's perhaps one of the best cd of Hildegard von Bingen, i defy you to find a better one or better yet show me your definitive mandatory masterpiece of her put on cd whit the label.

After hearing this afored mention cd it's hard to buy other cd of her because it's one of the uttermost best.Praise Hildegard von Bingen soul for sutch a powerfull music.

:tiphat:


----------

